# Gold coin dropped into Salvation Army kettle



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

_"SHELBY, N.C. (AP) - Someone in the holiday spirit left a South African gold coin called a Krugerrand in a Salvation Army kettle outside a store in Shelby. The Shelby Star reports that Mary Ashby, the co-director of the Salvation Army in Cleveland and Rutherford counties, says that each year the group receives rare coins from an unknown donor. The Krugerrand was found on Dec. 12."

"In addition to the South African coin, the organization this year also received a $20 gold piece, a 1941 silver dollar, and a bullion of silver. The coins will be appraised to determine their value."_

When a Krugerrand needs an explaination as to what it is, that's more evidence that the public is slowly being 'de-educated' concerning precious metals.

http://wncn.com/2015/12/25/rare-coins-found-in-salvation-army-kettle-in-nc/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, the population is already dumbed down regarding real money. Even here, you'll find people who don't understand it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Oh, the population is already dumbed down regarding real money. Even here, you'll find people who don't understand it.


Exactly!

That's why I got piles of these; :eagerness:

View attachment 14222


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Exactly!
> 
> That's why I got piles of these; :eagerness:
> 
> View attachment 14222


Soon to be known as Federal Reserve Notes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It won't be long before they box us into having only the digital means of buying and selling.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

There are good people out there .


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> It won't be long before they box us into having only the digital means of buying and selling.


lets not get crazy with the religious talk...lol


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have left SA money EVERY time I went to the supermarket this holiday season. Thanked the bell ringers and wished them a merry Christmas, then thanked them for Gods work for the unfortunate.

They are good men and women doing Gods work. CEO takes minimal/poverty money. Compare that to six figure "Goodwill" CEO and exs.....

SA did phone call and ask for a donation, I replied you will have a whole bunch before Christmas, maybe not $100 but a lot more than $50.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

People drop coins every year. All of the bell ringers here used ro be dressed up in salvation army uniforms, but lately it has been the people who will be receiving the help.


----------

